# Quick & Easy Tequila Lime Chicken



## MilburnCreek (Feb 16, 2013)

A Lo-Carb, Hi-Protein Classic Mexican Dish...without the overnight marinating.








*Ingredients*

Two, one-pound Chicken breasts, sliced laterally to provide four thin breasts.

1 t. Olive Oil
6 crushed garlic cloves
1/2 minced Fresh Jalapeno Pepper

1/2 Cup White Wine (no oaky chardonnays)
1/2 Cup Tequila (I use José...)
All the juice squeezed from two large Limes

1 T. Chili powder
1 t. Cayenne Pepper
1 t.  Black Pepper
1 t. Sea Salt

*Instructions*

1) Sautée garlic and jalapeno in Olive oil over medium heat 5 minutes.

2) Add Wine, Tequila, and Lime Juice.  Scrape any burned garlic off of pan, but leave in mixture.

3) Arrange  chicken in pan.  Sprinkle Chili, cayenne, black pepper, and salt on top of breasts. (Use it all, you will not be seasoning the reverse sides. Don't worry if some spices land in the liquid).  Cook 5 minutes over medium-high heat.

4) Turn Breasts over and cook until finished (5 -10 minutes more).  

5) Serve Breasts two per plate; spoon liquid mix (including garlic cloves/jalapenos) over chicken.

Makes 2 Servings.

*Nutritional Information per Serving*

  Calories	778.4

  Total Fat	15.3 g
    	  Saturated Fat	                3.7 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat	        3.2 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	4.4 g

  Cholesterol	280.9 mg
  Sodium	        867.9 mg
  Potassium    1,085.2 mg

  Total Carbohydrate	10.1 g

   	  Dietary Fiber	2.2 g
    	  Sugars	1.2 g

  Protein	104.3 g

  Vitamin A	32.6 %
  Vitamin B-12	28.7 %
  Vitamin B-6   140.9 %
  Vitamin C	40.7 %
  Vitamin D	  0.0 %
  Vitamin E	          5.3 %

  Calcium	  9.5 %
  Copper	13.8 %
  Folate	  7.1 %
  Iron	25.2 %
  Magnesium	37.3 %
  Manganese	34.4 %
  Niacin	256.4 %
  Pantothenic Acid    	38.2 %
  Phosphorus    	93.2 %
  Riboflavin	27.9 %
  Selenium	118.1 %
  Thiamin	24.6 %
  Zinc	26.4 %


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 16, 2013)

Another great looking meal


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Well hell now wez cooking. Any reason to pull out the tequila is the best thing ever..any bourbon BBQ sauce since terriyaki was kickd to the curb.

Hey what about the Chinese dish with chicken, cabbage in some kinda rice wrap with plum sauce. What's u got in that noggin Milburn ?


----------



## MilburnCreek (May 5, 2013)

BUMP for you use today   Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 7, 2013)

I made it..grilled the yardbird after a 6 hour soak in patron and it's the bomb. Thanks M..


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2013)

I'm gonna try this one also.  I am addicted to the london broil recipe with the beans and mushrooms that Milburn posted.  I have been eating it once a week on my off day from work.


----------

